# Mucus and crohns



## lulu2

Does anyone else get LOADS of mucus with their crohns?

Its not as typical of crohns as it is of UC, but I get tons.... sometimes the loo paper after wiping just looks like Ive sneezed or blown my nose, its so gross!!!
I get blood too but not as often or as much.

Sorry for detail btw!! 

Also does anyone else at the v start of a flare get the most intense abdo pain ever, like 10/10 severity (the kind of pain that if u know it were to last you'd rather die) and then really thin stools at first then liquid and blood all in the one toilet sitting before the continuation then of painful loose stools and lots of toilet visits? Thats a typical pattern for me and its AWFUL and no one seems to know what its like....... 

Again so sorry for detail.... it is amazing how much easier it is to talk about ur poo on a forum than it is in real life!!!

oo: (i just like this)

xxxxx


----------



## ameslouise

Hi Lulu - I don't have any experience with this personally, but I know I have read many, many reports from people on here that get a lot of mucus with their Crohns and UC.  Every time I went to the GI in the past two years he would always ask me, "Blood?  Mucus?" and I said no every time and he was always shocked that I didn't have either!!

-Amy


----------



## lola99

I'm pretty sure my crohns isn't severe or anything. I don't have cobblestoning just inflammation. I've never had bleeding but i do have mucus. not all the time. looks like clear/white snot in my stool and stometimes it comes out after a bowel movement. But its never a ton.


----------



## Grant

Lulu2, thin pencil like stools are possible synonymous with stricture's. And the pain could be because your gut is obstructing & yes its absolute agony. Sounds like for you @ least your body is forcing stools past the blockage & then you get the release of diarrohea.
Think I'd be having a word with my specialist if i was you because the day it doesn't get past the blockage could be the day your bowel ruptures. Please take care & get some advice professionally.
Rgds
Grant

1st symptoms 1983
Diagnosed 1985
1997 Right Hemicolectomy & Resection
2002 Laperotomy & Resection
2010 Laproscopic Ileocolic Resection

Been on Azathioprine & Pred

Currently on Entocort 3mg every other day
Humira 40mg every two weeks
Calcichew
Pentasa 4gm daily
3mthly B12 Jabs


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I get lots of mucus too.  No blood though except the occassional little bit from a fissure.  As for the skinny stools, it could be from a stricture or from inflammation.  I get those sometimes too and I don't have any strictures as far as I know.


----------



## Teresa T

I understand completley, It's very embarrasing if your out in public lets just say wal-mart cause it never fails i go to wal-mart and its like my bowels kow that I am there...i too get mucus and watery stools...i also just found out htat i have what they are calling an intestinal pockey and a partial blockage. So i agree with grant you might wanna have that checked out cause (im no doctor) just a chronie for 16 years...sounds like what i am going through and i do have the partial blockage...i dont have the blood though. Good luck and take care. I hope this helps ya some!


----------



## xJillx

I have Crohn's and often pass mucus, too.  Sometimes with a BM, and sometimes just mucus all by itself.  Occasionally, though it is quite rare, I can have a drop of blood in the mucus.


----------



## Aloysius M

Yes, yes, and yes your not the only one. Somtimes it gets to the point where there is just mucus in the bowell and no poo, but the first time I saw the paper come back with just mucus on it was kinda disturbing as well.  Just wait till they start comming out looking like a really nice cut of marbled steak...


----------



## Jules in SC

*Used to happen to me too...*

I had that experience for years.  My doctor said it was one of the symptoms that let him know my CD was not under control with the (many) medications I was on.

I have been on Remicade for a few years now, and that rarely happens to me anymore.  I hope you can speak with a doctor who will really listen, care, and find a medication that will work for you.

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## akanderson

I know what you're going through. I currently have that going on this week. I didn't since I was DX but in the last two week I have been flaring up bad and have been getting it again. SUCKS!
I go to the bathroom and it looks like my booty has sinus problems. Haha. 
I think it's normal? I've lost my insurance so I haven't gone to my GI to see with this flare up. 

Good luck


----------



## lulu2

Thanks guys. It's just such a weird disease the way it affects different people differently! I have an appt with my GI early July so I can hold out till then..... but this flare just isnt letting up and the weight is falling off me!!!! My GI has mentioned a concern about strictures before so its defo worth talking to him about.....

Yeah Ive also had the wiping and only finding mucous thing - just like Ive blown my nose - it's really grim!!! 

Im just (bear with me cos Im gonna sound like a petulant child now) so reluctant to tel my GI things cos Im so SICK of going thru test after test after test, if its not my crohns its my heart and I'm sick of it.... I know its important to monitor things but Im so tired of being poked and prodded.... I've got scars from the numerous cannulas Ive had from admissions and tests.... I just want to be left alone for a bit, just a few months, just to have no tests on the horizon...... I know I sound childish, and I DO know how important it is to get things checked; but I'm TIRED of worrying and tired of being in hospital. And my partner has a MASSIVE cry about it all yesterday so it's really getting to him too.......

Sorry to moan, I know so many of you have it so much worse than me!!! I'm just off from my shadowing placement AGAIN today and I don't feel well and I'm feeling sorry for myself...... sorry.

xxxx


----------



## StarGirrrrl

I haven't had a diagnosis yet but I too have had mucus both in poop on tp and just mucus on it's own, yes the latter is really gross!

And love the description of marbled steak, I have likened the black tarry parts of my poop to a mineral rock with a seam running through but like that one better!


----------



## Joleen23

I've got crohns colitis and get a lot of mucus too (like you said sometimes looks like i've blown my nose on the toilet paper) Also get the marbled steak looking poop as well, so gross. Told my GI and he didn't seem too woried so i guess its normal (hopefully)


----------



## hainman

hi lulu2,im in the same boat pal.ive had the muccus for months now,esp first thing in the morning.its like i wake up everymorning at 7.30 and need to go straight away and its muccus then an hour later,its a bummer lol but im hoping it will pass,ive been given asacol enema's and supositorys(excuse the spelling)for this very reason,


----------



## Denise

Lulu2,

This sounds exactly like my symptoms and I have CD.  I am too worried about strictures in my SB.


----------



## lulu2

So you get the v v thin stools first with the most incredible pain and then diarrhoea and blood etc?

It's nice to know I'm not alone with that unusual pattern.....

How do you cope? It hurts so bad I just cry with it and often vomit.

xxxx


----------



## Denise

Well..I was diagnosed with IBS like 8 years ago and just diagnosed with CD at the beginning of May.  I'm not on any meds right now because I am waiting for a capsule endoscopy (PillCam).  I guess I will find out if there are strictures in my SB or not.

As for coping, I just hope I'm not at work when it happens.  If I am at home, I find drinking mint tea or even just smelling it makes me feel better but that could be some placebo effect.  It only works after the huge 10/10 pain and usually only with the frequent bathroom trips (like 8-10 times after the big one).  Otherwise, it's laying on the ground (cold perferably) and hoping the pain goes away.  I try to imagine blowing out the pain.  (it only works sometimes.....most of time I vomit)   Sorry I'm not much help.

What does the pain feel like to you?  To me it feels like someone is twisting my intestine and then allowing only a small amount of stool and then bam!


----------



## lulu2

Yeah it feels similar to me... but more like there's a wall in the way of my poo and my intestines are involuntarily pushing against it... then the thin stool then like you BAM is explodes and liquid and blood come and it hurts and I vomit and I cry then it's running to the loo over and over again.

I've been everywhere I think when it's happened now... and it's awful and I've gotten to the point where I jsut shrug and dont care about the embarrassment of being in public... that's nothing compared to the pain! 

Good luck with your pillcam! They've talked about it with me, but given that I'm diagnosed I don't really see the value at this stage... aside from this recent bad flare nothing's changed and I'm relatively stable... I'm not keen to put myself thru things I dont need to!

xxxx


----------



## karj

Hi lulu2 yep I know exactly what you are talking about. sometimes i have mucus mixed with blood and harly nothing else! God it is really great to be able to say things like that - you are right! Any of you have blood all of time - like everytime you go? Cos that is me for like the last year - but id have no other symptoms just tired. But last few weeks it worse - can't leave the house in the mornings now until maybe about 12 cos going every few minutes to the lu! and its all mucus and blood and alot of cramps. going for tests soon hope i won't be waiting too long. 

I would definitely say you are having an obstruction of some sort lulu2 cos I remember i ended up in the hospital twice with vomiting and the pain - christ! have you found the pred any good cos last time that worked for me


----------



## Grant

Lulu, I had that 3 times & after the 1st time my specialist said if & when it happens again get yourself to Accident & Emergency (ER) straightaway. I wouldn't wait until July, people have died because of a bowel rupture. 
Seriously please seek help now, later could be too late.
Rgds
Grant


1st symptoms 1983
Diagnosed 1985
1997 Right Hemicolectomy & Resection
2002 Laperotomy & Resection
2010 Laproscopic Ileocolic Resection

Been on Azathioprine & Pred

Currently on Entocort 3mg every other day
Humira 40mg every two weeks
Calcichew
Pentasa 4gm daily
3mthly B12 Jabs


----------



## Denise

lulu,

I am going for the pillcam because my doctor will treat my CD more aggressively if I have it in my small bowel.  I am not looking forward for more testing (like the prep) but I would like to know just how much disease I have.  Doc thinks it might be there because of the misdiagnosis of IBS 8 years ago.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## lulu2

Hi Grant

Thanks for your concern, I will mention it to my consultant but I think I'm ok.... that's  typical flare for me! Although I have had an obstruction recently so it might be worth talking to him soon. I will get myself to A and E if i need to tho... my partner is  Dr so I dont get much choice if I'm really sick... he watches me closely.

Denise I hope your pill cam goes well!

Hope youre all well!!


----------

